# For snipeblade.



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A few more of my collected memories for when you come back 

I went looking for white deer, took some bread crumbs to spread around the woods for the birds and came across this little chap 
Think he went to bed with a tummy full of bread tonight 

They are all videos


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rona I'm so touched, that was a lovely thing to do  I'm sure that when my Dad wakes up (snipeblade for those who dont know he's my Dad) He will be really happy when I show him these kind of things because it'll show he's cared about


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Rona I'm so touched, that was a lovely thing to do  I'm sure that when my Dad wakes up (snipeblade for those who dont know he's my Dad) He will be really happy when I show him these kind of things because it'll show he's cared about


He is. I've got to record as much as I can of his missed time


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

They are lovely


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you  I'm taking photos of Mack every day too and am going to put the in a flip album or digi frame so when he's awake and in a ward where he can have a few things I can show him his progress,He's changing so fast and I don't want dad to miss any of it, just this morning he learnt how to run down stairs even though the little bugger isn't allowed too, but I'm even looking forward to the rocketing I'll get for him getting upstairs past me....which i will get lol....he will laugh when he finds out that Mack only wanted to go upstairs in the first place to wake my son up by licking his feet though. 
It's nice having him here though, he kind of reminds me of dad with all those wrinkles so I give him a hug when I'm worrying


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

:yikes:
Your dad can't have wrinkles, he's only a smidgen older than me


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

rona said:


> :yikes:
> Your dad can't have wrinkles, he's only a smidgen older than me


lol he has...its all that sun when he's out in the country here's the proof


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> lol he has...its all that sun when he's out in the country here's the proof


They aren't wrinkles, they are lines of life :001_tt2:
And very handsome ones too


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

rona said:


> They aren't wrinkles, they are lines of life :001_tt2:
> And very handsome ones too


Lol he'll love you forever now


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Lol he'll love you forever now


Not sure how the OH will feel about that :lol::lol:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

rona said:


> Not sure how the OH will feel about that :lol::lol:


:lol: hnestly......lol ..he's creating trouble even when he doesn't know it eh....


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh i am sending my love to your dad and you and oh and little shiny mack lots of (((((((((((((((( hugs ))))))))))))))) for all of you xxx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Superash said:


> Oh i am sending my love to your dad and you and oh and little shiny mack lots of (((((((((((((((( hugs ))))))))))))))) for all of you xxx


Thank you, when he wakes up I'll be showing him this thread so he'll hopefully be able to thank you himself....that's after he's finished giving Mack all the cuddles he's missed of course


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't know what it's like up your way but we've still got snow laying around  It's a lot warmer now though so hope it goes soon. 
OH is off work this week and I've worked it so that I've managed a couple of days off too 
I think we are going here tomorrow Sussex Wildlife Trust - Iping and Stedham Commons hopefully will get some good pictures for you to see when you get back home, or when Claire gets you a laptop 
Not sure if you can use them in hospitals 

The poor rabbits have been surviving on tree bark!









The birds are still convinced it's spring though 
*VIDEO*


Took Muddy to the river today because he loves his water and everything else is frozen


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rona these are great he's going to love them, as soon as he's awake and out of intensive care there should be no reason why he can't have a laptop up there so I shall sort him one out when the time comes, I need everything I can get to help with his recovery so this thread is great  I'll pm you when I've had a shower etc, I've been up there a long time today because we got some results


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Clare, please pass my best wishes on to your dad.

Rona it's so kind of you to post these pictures and videos for Snipeblade.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, we went to Iping today. The temperature said it was 9C but the wind was a cutting. There were loads of birds but they were well hidden and it was just too cold to stand around waiting for them to show themselves. Brrr.
Anyway a few pictures of the place

















































Me and my boy :blush:
Very chic ay?  









A few thing we found (gotta look them up yet though I'm sure you will know most)

































As you can see the snow has all but gone :thumbup:
The dogs were tired so we dropped them at home and went to the local reserve for a couple of hours 
Hope this won't be rubbing it in too much when you do eventually get to look at this 


















Oh yes, we are planning to go here tomorrow and walk the river walk.
http://www.arundel.org.uk/


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

rona said:


> Well, we went to Iping today. The temperature said it was 9C but the wind was a cutting. There were loads of birds but they were well hidden and it was just too cold to stand around waiting for them to show themselves. Brrr.
> Anyway a few pictures of the place
> 
> 
> ...


Not rubbing it in at all Rona he'll be really impressed with these photos...I certainly am they're great ....he's going to have to hurry hum and sort himself out he's got lots to catch up on


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

P.S have a good day tomorrow


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

A few picis of not so little Mack, I promised myself I'd keep up my dads progress threads he does when mack reaches another month but this will have to do...I know he takes pride in posting Macks monthly photos so here's Mack, not as good as Dads photos though


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> A few picis of not so little Mack, I promised myself I'd keep up my dads progress threads he does when mack reaches another month but this will have to do...I know he takes pride in posting Macks monthly photos so here's Mack, not as good as Dads photos though


He is just soooo cute


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope you get to see this thread soon, it's going to get a lot longer tonight, I got some good shots today 
Went to Arundel this morning, I put my warm wellies on because I thought it would be wet underfoot in the aftermath of the snow, but by half way round I wished I'd kept my trainers on, it was dry and the weather was very warm.
Had a lovely walk though, we started at the river walk 
Saw this little fella right at the start 

























And another half a mile on 

















Then we went around a lake and up through the avenue of Lime trees, Alfie loved it here because people feed the ducks and there were loads of pickings to be had  

























We went and got a bag of chips each, sat by the river and as we were only a few miles away we decided to go to the sea  
Muddy just adores the sea 

























Stopped on the way home for a cuppa at the top the south downs, with this view 









If you aren't fed up there's a few more here 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/220641-pretty-good-day-today.html#post1061805950


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

rona said:


> He is just soooo cute


Oh he is a cute one and he knows it...we couldn't sleep tonight so given the fact he's missing his Daddy he's having a midnight kong with his favourite peanut butter...bad for him yes but he's happy so once in a while won't hurt him eh...I'm hoping my dad will kick my ass for it very soon


rona said:


> I hope you get to see this thread soon, it's going to get a lot longer tonight, I got some good shots today
> Went to Arundel this morning, I put my warm wellies on because I thought it would be wet underfoot in the aftermath of the snow, but by half way round I wished I'd kept my trainers on, it was dry and the weather was very warm.
> Had a lovely walk though, we started at the river walk
> Saw this little fella right at the start
> ...


Rona he's going to LOVE these, these are just the kind of pics he tries to get himself when he goes out with my uncle Alan...he's going to be so pleased you're back to taking phots you know...he mentioned weeks ago that it would do you the world of good I can't wait to be able to tell him


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Rona he's going to LOVE these, these are just the kind of pics he tries to get himself when he goes out with my uncle Alan...he's going to be so pleased you're back to taking phots you know...he mentioned weeks ago that it would do you the world of good I can't wait to be able to tell him


He's wise as well as handsome 

PS. you'll have to stop quoting my posts, you are making the thread twice as long


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi again mate  Didn't think I'd have many for you today because I had to work and also had Alfie booked in for hydro. It was so warm that I was able to walk without coat today, and with a couple of hours free this afternoon, decided to go to another local reserve.
There's a couple of videos here that are just for the sound 

These were from my morning walk.








*VIDEO*


Then these from my trip out this afternoon. I only found this place last summer and I'm so looking forward to duckling time 








Still bits of ice around 
























Bluebells are really starting to move now








There were insects everywhere but I only managed to capture two
















*VIDEO*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just heard the news that you have shown signs of recovery 
You don't know how relieved I am for you both 
Get well soon


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Another warm day today, quite overcast and dull though. It was a day of annoyances. The dog has started limping again and a lot of my photo subjects just wouldn't sit still long enough 

This one sat watching me for a while 









The morning sky was promising but it didn't last 









This picture should have had some blue tits in. They were checking out the hole at the bottom of this knot, so I'm hoping for some good pictures here soon 









A question for you.
I've seen this pattern on several ponds over the last few weeks in the ice, any idea what causes it?
This was today, I was surprised to find any ice


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww bless them...Those ducks on the ice look like they could use a kettle of water lol,are you sure that's not what the ice pattern was?...did you check for ducks nicking your flask of coffee to break through the ice? I can just imagine my dad crawling on the iced up pond making a hole for them, that would be typical dad wouldn't it Dad 
Your picis are getting great Rona it doesn't seem like 5 minutes ago you where saying you where a little rusty but the ones n this thread are impressive, can't wait for Dad to take a look


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I was mugged today :yikes::yikes: I'll tell you about it later 

Today is quite warm but the wind is picking up and it's just started raining. Alfie is lame and I tried to do a very short walk this morning but he insisted that we lengthen it  Most of the walk was on a grass farm though with a little road walking in the middle 

































The local council are replacing stiles with these kissing gates. Really good for an old dog that can't jump or bend under things :thumbsup: What's it like around your place for access?









Started to be worth looking for flowers now 

















The insects were out in force, managed to get a few pics, though the first one doesn't seem quite in focus to me 

























Oh, and then there was my little mugger, she just would not leave me alone!! Couldn't record her when she was crawling all over the camera


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

My God I wondered what you meant myself for a minute, glad it was a small attacker who was easy to fight off. Loving the pics again, Dad loves the insects when he goes out with his camera, last time we went out we stood for ages trying to get a good photo of a cardinal beetle which kept moving and obviously camera shy but we got it in the end 
I am looking so forward to showing him these photos, just to see his face when he realises that someone has been taking photos while he's not been able to. Yesterday he was supposed to be going out with his camera for the first time in months and he was looking so forward to it ...it's all so wrong, why Dad...he's the gentlest soul I know....you know if we're out and he sees even the smallest insect on the footpath through the woods he'll stop and move it in case it gets trodden on...you can't get kinder than that can you?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> My God I wondered what you meant myself for a minute, glad it was a small attacker who was easy to fight off. Loving the pics again, Dad loves the insects when he goes out with his camera, last time we went out we stood for ages trying to get a good photo of a cardinal beetle which kept moving and obviously camera shy but we got it in the end
> I am looking so forward to showing him these photos, just to see his face when he realises that someone has been taking photos while he's not been able to. Yesterday he was supposed to be going out with his camera for the first time in months and he was looking so forward to it ...it's all so wrong, why Dad...he's the gentlest soul I know....you know if we're out and he sees even the smallest insect on the footpath through the woods he'll stop and move it in case it gets trodden on...you can't get kinder than that can you?


Yes I know he was supposed to be going out yesterday 
I can see you, even when he's first out of hospital, having to hire a wheelchair and push him around the local wildlife reserve or somewhere similar 

Oooops Snipeblade, have I given you ideas  
I'm sure you would have had them yourself anyway


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Got another couple of pictures of my little mugger of yesterday that the OH took


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Last day of the OHs holiday today so although we didn't go far because Alfie is still lame, we went to a place that we rarely visit.
We had a hard frost this morning and it was bitterly cold in the wind, but we found a short stretch within the wood which was sheltered and quite warm 
A disused Canal which is gradually being restored runs through the wood 









































I loved the reflections on this little pond 








and the structure of this 









A few critters that were in the sunny spots 
Love the shadow on this one 

























Tried to get some birds later but they are either too far away or have gone before I manage to click


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww bless him I hope Alfie perks up soon, he's struggled of late hasn't he..lets hope a little milder weather comes our way and helps, it always does Fizz .give him a big squeeze from us.
Oh I have it planned, as soon as Dad's allowed off the ward I'm going to be wheeling him round the hospital grounds in visiting hours with his binocs and camera, the staff are going to either be used to me by then or not but either way he's going to have every chance of getting back to himself if I have anything to do with it, they're good on hdu so far though so I dont think they'll moan as long as its in his best interest


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Back to normal today, doing all the normal walks, all with dogs. Makes it harder to get any pictures, but I thought I'd have a go at birds again today. 
Don't laugh :blush:
Fail









Fail









Fail









Just slightly better 

















The best of the day but still not right 

















Ok, need to know what you think this is, there were 3 on a stubble field, I've got a feeling they were Yellowhammers???

















It was very cold this morning with a lovely frost and hard ground underfoot.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Oh I have it planned, as soon as Dad's allowed off the ward I'm going to be wheeling him round the hospital grounds in visiting hours with his binocs and camera, the staff are going to either be used to me by then or not but either way he's going to have every chance of getting back to himself if I have anything to do with it, they're good on hdu so far though so I dont think they'll moan as long as its in his best interest


Really looking forward to resumption of your photos, and I hope the hospital and Clare let you get back to it ASAP


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nothing exciting to report today. It's been blooming warm down this way and getting even warmer according to the weather men 
We really could do with some rain, I was walking in trainers again today, it's so wrong!!!!
I hope you've been able to get to a window today 
I did see these when out on one of my dog walks today. Not good photos but worth recording  These are a wild herd.


















I think there were 9 white ones and 2 sandy coloured ones, don't know how many all together but a large group that's for sure


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So pleased about the news this morning, but you are a naughty boy for doing it. 
Bet Mack is over the moon too


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You probably know what the weather is doing up your way today  
We have had a damping down, wish it would just rain properly, if we have to get wet I'd rather it was for a worthwhile amount 
Camera wasn't out of my pocket much today but caught a few bits and bobs 

Fish were active this morning 









Got loads of these all over the place now, they come up in the woods even 









Didn't think I'd get any more so took this little girl in the garden









These were out on what was not much more than a puddle









This would have been lovely if the camera hadn't picked up the wind so much 
*VIDEO*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well what a day!!!
It was like late spring. At one point today the thermometer in my car said it was 18C :scared: 
As you can imagine, there were 1000s of insects on the move. I saw 3 bumble bees and even a butterfly, also went into a field this afternoon and in the sun I could see 100s of flying insects on the wing, amazing!! 
I've been out for 7 hours in total today, nearly 3 of those with my old dog this afternoon 









Buds are bursting
Hazel flower








Hawthorn








Beech









Wood ants were active
*VIDEO*


Dog had a break half way round this afternoon in the shade of an Oak tree 









A few insects that stayed more of less still enough to have their pictures taken. Well, except the Ant and Bee (they aren't quite focused) :blush:









































That bee was high up a tree and that's the best I could do :001_tt2:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm loving looking through these picis Rona, sod my dad keep em coming 
Actually I can't wait till he's strong enough to look through these, it might encourage him to think that he can do it again himself. However much I would love to steel his camera because it's far better than mine I really would love to see it back in his hands more


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Been a busy day today and not had the camera out much :blushing:
This bright little celandine made me smile though 









Sat by a pond with the dog this afternoon for a few minutes. I hope you can hear this, there must have been 100s of them 
*VIDEO*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry but I didn't get any pictures today.
It's been really warm again but nothing seemed to want it's picture taken 
There are quite a few primroses about now and I saw some daffodils out alongside the road.
I'm on the look out for the first wood anemone and the first dog violet 
There was quite a nice sunset tonight, but again I couldn't seem to get to a place to get a picture 
Will try harder tomorrow


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hiya, hope you are still recovering well and that my daily update from Clare is a totally positive one today 
Today I make up for the last two days, get yourself a cuppa before you look 
We went to part of the Downs Link today http://cranleighrailway.info/acrobat/downs_link_route_guide.pdf

Just a taster of the walk 
The disused railway line








Most of the farmland is grass 

































The flowers that are out now

































The critters 

















































And this for the sound as well as the sight 
*VIDEO*


Can you tell we had a good walk this morning


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sorry but no pictures again today. It's been dull and damp, so thought it best to leave the camera at home.
Hoping you are still on the road to recovery and Clare's tummy has settled.
It never rains but it pours does it?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rona you're picis are getting really good he's going to be jealous by the time he get to this thread , lets hope it encourages you dad, you CAN get back out there with your camera , 
I have a soft spot for the bunnys too, love them


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Rona you're picis are getting really good he's going to be jealous by the time he get to this thread , lets hope it encourages you dad, you CAN get back out there with your camera ,
> I have a soft spot for the bunnys too, love them


 I hope this thread doesn't make him jealous, but I hope it does give him a shove to get back out there  When he's well enough of course 
My pictures are very variable, some are taken "on the move" others with a dog at the end of a lead and some, I get the OH to look after the hound while I try for a good picture 
Your dad and I both agree though that the memory is far more important than the quality of the picture, that's just a bonus if you can manage it 

Today was a bit overcast, but not as damp, so camera had an outing, unfortunately there wasn't a great many subjects around.
Sticky bud 








Willow buds








Oak buds 


































I keep on about the lack of rain here so I thought I would show you one of our ponds.
The black line I drew is where the water level should be at this time of year


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Another overcast and very warm day today. Had a dentist appointment today so I didn't feel very inspired this morning, I hate the dentist 
Got one or two little critters this afternoon though 

























Proof that it was dull  A closed Celandine 









Also another sign of our drought, the ground is starting to shrink


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Exciting day out today. It was quite misty this morning, then really really warm, a day of contrasts 
This morning









































Lunchtime special 









































Afternoon surprise

























Not sure if spring has hit you that far up country yet, in a way I hope not. I hope it's waiting for you to be ready to see everything spring to life


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't taken many pictures over the last few days, the weather has now deteriorated into rain :thumbup1:.
I believe you are now able to at least get outside a little  so I shall only add to this if I come across something special, I get a shot I'm particularly happy with or until you've seen it 









Just a little poem I found that seems to sum me up perfectly

A Plain Life

NO idle gold -- since this fine sun, my friend,
Is no mean miser, but doth freely spend.

No prescious stones -- since these green mornings show,
Without a charge, their pearls where'er I go.

No lifeless books -- since birds with their sweet tongues
Will read aloud to me their happier songs.

No painted scenes -- since clouds can change their skies
A hundred times a day to please my eyes.

No headstrong wine -- since, when I drink, the spring
Into my eager ears will softly sing.

No surplus clothes -- since every simple beast
Can teach me to be happy with the least.

W.H. Davies


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Brilliant Photos Rona, I was a few days behind, really enjoyed them some amazing ones there, loved the poem too.

Shes getting a bit too good at this Photography lark Snipeblade, obviously in need of some stiff competition.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rona i can't wait for him to be able to look through this thread he is going to LOVE it  And the poem, what a lovely piece  I don't think it'll be long before he gets back to his pc (fingers x'd)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Got two nests in my hedge, a Blackbird and a Hedge Sparrow, I hope they lay eggs there, it's one of the safest places for them, no sensible cat will venture into our garden................ shhhhhh 

I'll just slip in this milkmaid


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know what you've done to me, I can't stop now!!! 

Apparently this Fungi is supposed to reasonably rare and on the Fungi sites they seem to tell everyone where they can go and see it!
A bit like a rare butterfly 

I've seen three different sites that it's growing (do you say growing with Fungi? ) recently around here 
Have you seen any?
Yorkshire is supposed to be where it grows best 

Scarlet Elf Cup


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It's been warm and sunny all weekend here and I've been out for hours and hours  Worn the dogs out and missed you 
Saw a few specials :thumbup::thumbup:
Saturday: A flower day with my first Dog Violet :thumbsup:








































Black bunny 









Sunday: A bit special my first Wood Anemone 
















































You'd love this place 









Black bunny









A bit of sound for you from our walk this morning 


The tops for this weekend though was hearing from you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful photos made me smile lets you know spring is really here.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok mister.
I know you went out yesterday and must have got a few pictures 
Where are they? 

I know you may be tired, but come on!!!!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw my blackbird in the hedge fly off this morning so took a sneaky peek 
Three eggs so far :thumbup:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Loads of butterflies around today, particularly Brimstones, and I saw my first Orange Tip, then another, then another 
They are difficult to photograph, they never stop!!!!


----------

